# How would you rate your self esteem?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Self esteem is a personal opinion of yourself and only you can generate your own self worth. From a one to ten scale ten being the highest rate your feelings


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Recently, maybe around a 7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1.524546+


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

1.

I put on some bravado pretty easily, but I have practically no self esteem at all.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

9

My self esteem used to be very low, but recently it has been much higher.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

7


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say a 5. Right in the middle. I don't beat myself up too much. I don't feel like the top of the world either.

However, I can see my faults and sometimes they bother me. But I try to fix them and try improve in areas that need improvement.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

3

been higher but kinda in a bad place at the moment


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know, I have trouble separating self-esteem from self-assuredness, security, and self-confidence.

Personally, I think I'm a fantastic person and vastly superior, in terms of personality, than all these incompetent cattle called humans I am surrounded with.

Yet I'm vastly unconfident in most scenarios, tend to take other people's opinions as more likely to be true than my own, constantly seek external validation and exhibit all sorts of other traits associated with low self-esteem.

Personally I think the whole concept is a vast oversimplification.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Right now? About a 3. I feel like ****ing ****.
Normally it'd be a little higher than that.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Probably a 3. I've never had good self-esteem.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

It usually isn't THIS low, but currently it's a 1.


----------



## deanna57 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am always around 1.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've no idea. It swings wildly. Today I'd guess 4 but I'm probably just confusing it with other negative emotions.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would say a 2 or a 3.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

2 or 3 for me as well.
It's not that I think I'm a bad or uninteresting person, in fact I have many traits that I think are really great, but I just don't think they matter either.
It's hard to be confident around others when I feel so sure they're not interested in what I actually have to offer, and the things they do want are things I'm bad in.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 or so. :\


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd say about a 6, but it fluctuates a lot.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it's difficult rating one's self-esteem, there are many other factors that you'd unconsciously associate with it. I mean, you'll end up associating your satisfaction, or lack of, with your appearance in your rating too (but usually that wouldn't be included... or would it?). I'm not too sure what I would actually have to think about to answer this question... although I suppose if I were to rate myself, in terms of confidence and self-worth, I'd probably give myself an 8 or so...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Right now a 3. On average 3. Tomorrow 3. Monday 1. Tuesday 4. Wednesday....3.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have none, zero


----------



## Skitzoid (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel like I am just too blank up there to rate anyone / myself...
So may be it's 1, yeah?


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

right now, 2.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

I would now have to say 10 from a 0.Its in surviving and learning about yourself that the esteem will grow and i now realise i am brave ,kind,not afraid to give opinions ,and an interesting person who will help if i can ,James


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1, 2 or 3...or maybe 0. 

Let's just say my self-esteem isn't too high right now or recently, actually for quite a while now.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

5. Not great, not where it should be, but I'm working on it. It was 0 for so much of my life.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a difficult question to answer. It's generally quite high but I often struggle to keep it that way and have fairly frequent episodes of depression.

I put 8 anyway.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Right now about 2. I blurted something out that hurt my friend and also don't esteem myself enough to be able to trust my judgement about whether it was justified. I want to curl up and die. I also feel inept at everything, and an unattractive, lazy, irritable sod who can't even have a normal foot that doesn't tingle all the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2 or 3 is what I would say as most of the time it's really quite terrible but I do have moments on occasion when it's ok


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I went for 7 because I think I'm a really awesome person, lol. I'm just not confident socially which makes me feel a little bit bad about myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

more like a 1.0254+


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Maybe 2. I haven't felt this depressed, isolated and hopeless in a long damn time.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

0-2.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

000000.1


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

1 >.<


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

3, was just told I have no self-confidence by a friend over skype...


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

you forgot 0 and minus number


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

less than 1 actually..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It was murdered when i was a kid. I voted 1 because zero isn't an option.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

on a good day 6 maybe even 7.....normally in the 4-5 range


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Zero.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Zero.


Does that mean you wouldn't mind if I walked all over you? 

x


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

robtyl said:


> Does that mean you wouldn't mind if I walked all over you?
> 
> x


Yup! Well, I'd mind, but I wouldn't be able to do anything about it.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Yup! Well, I'd mind, but I wouldn't be able to do anything about it.


You sound like my kind of gal. Let me hit you up sometime, yo.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

robtyl said:


> You sound like my kind of gal. Let me hit you up sometime, yo.


:lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

5.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.02324+


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

It truely is 1


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Right now an 8.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

6-7. 

A couple of years ago, 2-3.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Logan X said:


> It was murdered when i was a kid. I voted 1 because zero isn't an option.


Same. I'd say the end of 5th grade and the start of middle school really tortured and killed it. :dead


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

4 to 5.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

right now about 1. Maybe 2.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Right now it's hovering around 2. I'm waiting for results from my application into grad school so I'm really beating myself up. Then I beat myself up for beating myself up and it gets worse. My OCD is so bad right now. Usually, if it isn't car repair or female related, I'm at a 5 or 6.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

It depends on the situation usually it's about a 7.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe a 6.

Self-confidence on the other hand, 3 or 4.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.052145+


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

0


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

- 1


----------

